# How do I match this?



## Leeboy

Hi everyone, I'm Leeboy. This is my first post. I'm a house painter and recently doing more drywall than I want , but my contracting company is happy with my work. My dad owns a drywall company up north. So, I go Into a insurance claim this morning and look up and see a texture/ knockdown I have never seen before. The guys ahead of me butchered the repair and now I'm left to fix it. I scraped and laid a 1st coat and will be going back for a 2nd tomorrow. Here are a few pics and I can get some more tomorrow if needed. What technique you think is needed to blend this?


----------



## Leeboy

My first picture I think was too much of a close up , it doesn't really look like that. It's more of a stucco/knockdown style . I'll try to get a better one tomorrow . If you zoom in on the 2nd pic, you can see it better .


----------



## Mudstar

scrap the rest off and respray, the customer will be happy you did.....


----------



## bmitch

it looks very much like a product we used in the early 80's called sand tex.we used it for knock down surfaces.it was really abrasive.if you rubbed across the surface it would probably tear the skin off ya.we used it on apartment blocks,stairwells and hallways.


----------



## mld

Mix up structolite thin to medium, spray on and knockdown. Don't know how well it will blend though.


----------



## MrWillys

I'd spray the bare area first with acoustic and let it setup, and the blend the old area with a light coat. Or, scrape off all the old and finish smooth.


----------



## Sammy1979

How far does that white ceiling go? If not much futher skim the whole thing continuous ceiling.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

:yes:It's definitely a sprayed Texture. I would skim coat it.:thumbsup:


----------



## desertmud

There are some spray textures that no matter what you do/use, are very hard to match. This looks like one of them.


----------



## silva

MrWillys said:


> I'd spray the bare area first with acoustic and let it setup, and the blend the old area with a light coat. Or, scrape off all the old and finish smooth.


As far as I can tell these are your best options, not sure how effective the blend would be though so i'd do a full scrape and refinish.


----------



## Leeboy

Ya, it's really rough, but the picture looks weird . That's the entrance hallway, then it goes down another hall, then into the living room. Furnished house . Insurance wants it attempted to match first and then go from there . Better pics tomorrow I hope . Thanks for the advice so far .


----------



## Leeboy

Here are 3 more


----------



## Leeboy




----------



## Leeboy




----------



## bmitch

check into cgc-synko brand ruff tex, it wasn't sand tex as I had earlier thought,i did our first home ,ceilings with it in a knockdown form over 30yrs ago in Alberta.


----------



## Leeboy

I have a bag of ruff tex, I didn't know you could do a knock down with that product. What hole size and pressure do ya think I should attempt ?


----------



## bmitch

1/4"on the plate withabout 20lbs. airpressure.You'll find that this texture will lay down with greater consistency than mud.


----------



## Leeboy

What consistency would you like to see it? Similar to span tex? ( whip cream) and how long til I attempt to knock it down? This will be my first try at knock down .


----------



## Leeboy

This the gun I will be using


----------



## bmitch

from what I remember wait time isn't as crucial with this product.don't thin your mix up like slopp you want it to have some body to it.you won't have any issues laying it down


----------



## Leeboy

Well.... Here are some pics of my first ever knock down match ....I think it went pretty good. Thank you for all your help and ideas everyone . If you see something I can improve on , let me know . 











This one you can see the wet splatter to the left ( little but greyer)


----------



## bmitch

looks good Leeboy


----------



## mld

nothing wrong with that!


----------

